# itunes/ipod issues. URGENT HELP REQUIRED ASAP!!!!!



## Raving Rich (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello. I recently downloaded the latest version of itunes (10.4), but it was having issues syncing my ipod so I unistalled the 10.4 version and reverted back to the 10.3.1. However, when I went to sync, it stopped and became unresponsive, so I closed itunes via the task manager method. However, since then when I have tried to sync my ipod, it has remained stuck at "verifying ipod touch". Also, nearly all of the songs and apps on my ipod have been deleted. My ipod touch is 4th generation, operation system is Windows XP. Can you please help me?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome

Do you have a back up of your iPod?


----------



## NoCrown (Aug 31, 2011)

If your apps/songs were syncing with Itunes then you should be able to restore everything by syncing it again. However older versions of Itunes cannot read Libraries made by newer versions so you must install a compatible version and re-sync.


----------

